# Where to buy syringes and needles?



## fairyhedgehog (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi! My son doesn't have diabetes but I hoped you would be able to help.

He has been prescribed vitamin B12 for CFS and we have to get it privately. We need safe syringes and needles for injection and I wondered if any of you would know the best place to get them?


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 4, 2019)

Who prescribed the B12? I only ask because it’s not a standard treatment for CFS, not that there are significant effects from too much. 

I would simply ask your local pharmacy for syringes and needles. If you show them the prescription, I’m sure they will help out.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Feb 4, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> Who prescribed the B12? I only ask because it’s not a standard treatment for CFS, not that there are significant effects from too much.
> 
> I would simply ask your local pharmacy for syringes and needles. If you show them the prescription, I’m sure they will help out.



Good plan and we'll try that.

It was prescribed by Dr Bansal, who is an immunologist and CFS expert at our local St Helier hospital. Because vitamin B12 is "just a placebo" according to our GP practice, they won't supply it, even though it was them that referred us to Dr Bansal initially! So we've seen him privately because B12 really is the only thing that has ever helped James and he is not in a good place right now.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Feb 4, 2019)

I agree with mikeyB, speak to the pharmacy.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Feb 4, 2019)

If the pharmacy can't help, I'd contact the doctor who prescribed the B12 and see if he can prescribe the syringes and needles for your son too, @fairyhedgehog - he must realise you'll need them.

B12 is quite a common treatment for ME, Mike (and I'm presuming here that Fairyhedgehog's son has ME being called CFS rather than just chronic fatigue) - not standard NHS, I know, but a lot of people with ME do seem to benefit from B12 and some ME specialists think we don't absorb it properly from pills (others think we do, it's a bit of a controversial area).  I tried the B12 pills early on but they didn't do anything for me (never tried the injections - too needle-phobic! - but my B12 levels aren't low now, whereas a lot of pwme's are).


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Feb 5, 2019)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> If the pharmacy can't help, I'd contact the doctor who prescribed the B12 and see if he can prescribe the syringes and needles for your son too, @fairyhedgehog - he must realise you'll need them.
> 
> B12 is quite a common treatment for ME, Mike (and I'm presuming here that Fairyhedgehog's son has ME being called CFS rather than just chronic fatigue) - not standard NHS, I know, but a lot of people with ME do seem to benefit from B12 and some ME specialists think we don't absorb it properly from pills (others think we do, it's a bit of a controversial area).  I tried the B12 pills early on but they didn't do anything for me (never tried the injections - too needle-phobic! - but my B12 levels aren't low now, whereas a lot of pwme's are).



That will be our next step if the pharmacy can't help.

Dr Bansal said airily "you can get them online" but with needles I'm not willing to risk an unknown internet provider, it just feels too dangerous.


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Feb 5, 2019)

All pharmacies sell syringes, They are not expensive, last time i got some it was only a couple of pounds for a bag of 10. You can ask over the counter for them.  I am treated with B12 for pernicious anemia as well as it helping with my CFS/ME.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 5, 2019)

I know they have insulin syringes but do they stock 'normal' ones too? (Can't use an insulin one for other things because the 'unit markings' are different)

Incidentally @fairyhedgehog - they're single use disposable syringes so the needles are attached - like moulded into the body of the syringe, not separate. The factory that make them are responsible for them being sterile and they come in sealed plastic packets of 10 normally.  Becton Dickinson (brand on packets is 'BD') is one good make but no idea if available on internet or not.


----------



## Lilian (Feb 5, 2019)

May I suggest you join Pernicious Anaemia/B12 Deficiency - Support Group on Facebook.    You will find all the information you need there (either in the files or from other sufferers).


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Feb 5, 2019)

CosmicHedgehog said:


> All pharmacies sell syringes, They are not expensive, last time i got some it was only a couple of pounds for a bag of 10. You can ask over the counter for them.  I am treated with B12 for pernicious anemia as well as it helping with my CFS/ME.



That is so useful to know! Many, many thanks!


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Feb 5, 2019)

trophywench said:


> I know they have insulin syringes but do they stock 'normal' ones too? (Can't use an insulin one for other things because the 'unit markings' are different)
> 
> Incidentally @fairyhedgehog - they're single use disposable syringes so the needles are attached - like moulded into the body of the syringe, not separate. The factory that make them are responsible for them being sterile and they come in sealed plastic packets of 10 normally.  Becton Dickinson (brand on packets is 'BD') is one good make but no idea if available on internet or not.



That's useful information. I'm hoping we won't need to order online but if we do, then I know what to look for. Thank you.


----------



## fairyhedgehog (Feb 5, 2019)

Lilian said:


> May I suggest you join Pernicious Anaemia/B12 Deficiency - Support Group on Facebook.    You will find all the information you need there (either in the files or from other sufferers).



Good plan! I hadn't thought of that. Thank you!


----------

